# mounta .bin .iso filer

## detrex

Hej!

finns det något smidigt sätt att packa upp iso eller bin filer med

det kanske t.o.m går att mounta dom ??

----------

## hensan

Jodå, det går alldedes utmärkt att mounta ISOs. Se bara till att du har stöd för loop-back devices i kärnan.

Sen är det bara att skriva:

```
mount -t iso9660 -o loop minfinacd.iso /mnt/iso
```

...undrar om jag borde söka läkarhjälp för mitt akuta forumberoende, verkar som jag svarar på allt här nuförtiden  :Smile: 

----------

## fimblo

javisst, två steg för att mounta fil med iso9660 (typ som du laddade ned eller skapade med mkisofs):

1) se till att CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP är med i kerneln (Block devices ->  Loopback device support)

2) sedan: mount -o ro,loop -t iso9660 myfile.iso /din/mount/point

typ. 

fast det kanske var nåt mer kernel grej, du får helt enkelt testa  :Smile: 

/fimblo

----------

## fimblo

fan, jag skrev för långsamt  :Sad:   du han före 

 :Smile: 

----------

## frippz

.bin-filer är det lite knivigare med. I min erfarenhet så får du konvertera dem till .iso med bin2iso då det inte går att mounta dessa direkt AFAIK.

----------

## detrex

 *Quote:*   

> ...undrar om jag borde söka läkarhjälp för mitt akuta forumberoende

 

Det tycker jag inte   :Smile: 

----------

## Fluffy`

Virtual CD ( app-cdr/virtualcd ) fungerar bra för att mounta bin/cue-filer för mig. Först får man mounta filen i programmet och sedan mounta /dev-enheten programmet skapar. Iaf så jag fixade det och det fungerade.

----------

## Savve

Mplayer har stöd för att mounta bin filer som är i vcd/svcd format direkt, en liten notis bara.

----------

## Paradoxx

 *Fluffy` wrote:*   

> Virtual CD ( app-cdr/virtualcd ) fungerar bra för att mounta bin/cue-filer för mig. Först får man mounta filen i programmet och sedan mounta /dev-enheten programmet skapar. Iaf så jag fixade det och det fungerade.

 

hur startar jag up virtualcd jag har installerat den men vad nu? vill veta hur jag använder den mm

----------

## Redeeman

cdemu kan mounte .bin/cue filer  :Smile: 

----------

## Andersson

 *Fluffy` wrote:*   

> Virtual CD ( app-cdr/virtualcd ) fungerar bra för att mounta bin/cue-filer för mig. Först får man mounta filen i programmet och sedan mounta /dev-enheten programmet skapar. Iaf så jag fixade det och det fungerade.

 

Hittar inget virtualcd i portage... Har du någon webbsida?

----------

## monotux

vill bara tipsa om http://faq.unix.se där det står exakt hur ni gör för att mounta både iso och bin (och cue).

för att fixa bin och cue måste ni konvertera bin-filen till iso, det gör ni med programmet bchunk, skriv bara emerge bchunk så får du hem det  :Smile: 

----------

## -=Beelzebub=-

 *hensan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...undrar om jag borde söka läkarhjälp för mitt akuta forumberoende, verkar som jag svarar på allt här nuförtiden 

 

Definitivt

----------

## Fluffy`

Bara påpeka att jag inte minns hur jag fixade med VirtualCD (Nuvarancd cdemu). Använder bin2iso istället.

----------

